# Work Experience - Company Name changes Plz help



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi expats/experts.

I am in urgent need of your valuable experience and expertise. I am preparing my work experience documents for immigration . 

the first company [A] i worked was name changed mid employment to another name *. and then i was put into a sub division of the new name company along with my first promotion[ C] . my final promotion was in the main company  and my experience certificate indicates i was employed in this main company from the start of my employment. My income tax documents reflect the name of main company. 
i do not have the bank statements or pay stubs of my time in company [A] . As i understand i joined during mid name change/ transition.

my pay stubs reflect only company B and C.

for proof of work experience as i understand i am required to submit work documents, I can ask for pay from the start of my employment to reflect on the name of company B. i was employed for 2 years and 3 months. covering 3 financial years.

is this going to cause problems for me? Or is the name change just a company internal issue?. Am i required to submit my offer letter / promotion letter as part of evaluating work experience? because these reflect different names at different times [ of the same company].

how many pay slips do i need? i have the payslips for my last 3 months of employment . Do i need them for each financial year of employment?*


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

does any one have an idea?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

The company name is not an issue. What is an issue is that you will need to prove you have paid work experience. Work experience is counted by full-time weeks. For FSW, this must be continuous, and for CEC it does not need to be continuous.

If you cannot prove that you were paid and employed for each week you actually worked, then you risk not getting credit for that time.

Ordinarily, in case if no pay stubs, you will need bank statements showing regular pay deposits and a reference letter / contact information from your employer that immigration can call to confirm your employment at that time. I also recommend including the legal name change documents of the company if they are available.

Many applicants try cheat the system so you only get credit for what you can prove.


----------



## aditya_ (Feb 3, 2013)

I went and took the pay stubs again . now all have just one company name. I came to understand company name changes are internal issues and the workers have no access to any legal name change documents. So in all probability it should not affect the process in anyway.


----------

